# Massey Ferguson 135 clutch



## elyKtneguN (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi there.
I recently bought a 135 that was restored and it's going like a clock
There's only one thing I have an issue with
When driving it the the tractor does not drive off until the clutch is just released at the end
In first gear the whole tractor shakes for some reason
It makes it very difficult to drive it because there is so little in the clutch
Anyone know of the issue or how it can be fixed

Thanks in advanced


----------



## Mini Machines (Apr 9, 2019)

It's probably just an adjustment, if you loosen the pedal and pre-tightened the shaft it's probably fixed.
There is an hole in the shaft fore that purpose.


----------



## elyKtneguN (Apr 21, 2018)

Which way do i twist the shaft to loosen it?


----------



## elyKtneguN (Apr 21, 2018)

Will this affect any other parts of the tractor such as the PTO? I do not know if it's a single or two staged clutch because there is so little in it


----------



## Mini Machines (Apr 9, 2019)

It's an 2 step clutch first part for gears and second for PTO but it doesn't need to much travel.
If you turn the shaft counter clock you pre tension the clutch.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

You will almost need 3 hands to adjust the clutch! Just google 'adjusting a MF135 clutch'.The Deluxe model has a dual clutch, the Special did not. Find and download a shop manual online for not much money.


----------

